# Shifting the 6 speed



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

It is just me, because all the Trans Am's, and Vette's I had had only 4 speeds, or is shifting this car an art form? I was doing a nice acceleration run yesterday, and went from 1-2-5. How I missed 3, and hit 5 is beyond me. and the clutch did NOT like it at all. My garage still smells. Plus, I've seen that doing a downshift from 5 to 4, I end up in 2nd. Not good.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Weird. To me, this is one of the best, most user-friendly trannies on the market-- and I'm used to BMWs, makers of awesome transmissions...


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

Groucho,

I'd like to know the secret. Maybe it was just that the Rock Cruisers/T-10's that I was used to with Hurst shifters were so different?:confused


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

I've found this tranny to be very easy to shift. Basically, when going from 1st to 2nd, always keep the shifter pulled to the left and go down. From 2nd to 3rd, if you push up and allow the shifter to move to the center of the gate, you will always have a clean shift. From 3rd to 4th is straight down, and then 4th to 5th you want to push over to the right and go up. A lot of it comes down to how you position the shifter in your hand. I prefer to let the shifter rest on the inside of my hand for 1st to 2nd, on the palm of my hand for 2nd to 3rd and then to 4th, and then I use my thumb and butt of my hand to go to 5th.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

I've noticed it too. I've owned many manual transmission cars and noticed right away that with this one, I had to pay closer attention when shifting. Especially downshifting. My husband very rarely drives my car, but he drove coming back from Atlanta yesterday and he had the same problem. When in 5th, if you don't pay attention and keep the stick pushed to the right, you'll shift from 5th back down into 4th. He did it several times...and he was truck driver for 10 years. I've gotten used to it now and don't have to think about it, but I agree with the statement that it's not quite as easy as some others.


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Lisa. I was beginning to think it was only me. I've talked to a friend with a ZO-6, and a regular Vette. He says that the ZO-6 is a lot better and tighter shifter than on the standard Vette, which has the same one we have in our GTO's


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

zone 5 said:


> Thanks Lisa. I was beginning to think it was only me. I've talked to a friend with a ZO-6, and a regular Vette. He says that the ZO-6 is a lot better and tighter shifter than on the standard Vette, which has the same one we have in our GTO's



Errr...I thought the Tremec in our Goats are the same as in the Z06...

Whatever. Just takes getting used to, I guess....but I found the 6-speed in the Vibe GT I test drove with my wife and the VW R32 I almost bought more "wonky" and difficcult to shift than the GTOs...


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

wonky?  (i know what you mean, i just couldn't let it pass groucho. LOL)


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

Groucho said:


> Errr...I thought the Tremec in our Goats are the same as in the Z06...


Could be. I thought it was the other way around. My friend that ownes the ZO-6 knows nothing mechanical, he was just telling me the difference between the 2 Vette's, and I "assumed" the ZO-6 had a different trans or shifter than the GTO.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

lisatw151 said:


> wonky?  (i know what you mean, i just couldn't let it pass groucho. LOL)



The word, while entirely made up, fits.


----------



## zone 5 (Sep 24, 2004)

Groucho,


You are 100% correct. The ZO-6 and the GTO have the same transmission. The stock Vette is different. SO I don't know what my friend was talking about when he said that teh ZO-6 shifted better, unless there is a different shifter, or as I sometimes think, he is brain dead 

Chevrolet Corvette (MM6)
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (M12)
Pontiac GTO (M12) (revised 6/24/03)


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

zone 5 said:


> Groucho,
> 
> 
> You are 100% correct. The ZO-6 and the GTO have the same transmission. The stock Vette is different. SO I don't know what my friend was talking about when he said that teh ZO-6 shifted better, unless there is a different shifter, or as I sometimes think, he is brain dead
> ...


Every once in a while, even I get lucky.  

Thanks for confirming that, Zone5....


----------



## Silver04 (Sep 24, 2004)

Is anyone having a problem getting into 1st and reverse at different times?


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Silver04 said:


> Is anyone having a problem getting into 1st and reverse at different times?


I notice whenever the car is cold, it doesn't want to go into ANY gear... One day I was only able to get first gear, when I tried shifting into second, it wouldn't go. It felt like it was in gear, but sure enough... nothing happened when I let out the clutch.

The transmission is the same in the Corvette, Z06, and GTO. It is the gearing that is different. Our stock Vette has a longer second gear, whereas the GTO and Z06 have a quick second gear. I believe the Z06/Goat have 3.46:1 gears, and the stock Corvette is different. (Too lazy to look it up right now.)

All I know is that I absolutely hate the shifter feel on the GTO, it doesn't feel natural at all.

Just my $.02


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

Almost every car I've ever had has been a manual and I've had the privledge of driving a few vettes (89,94,02-Z06) all with manuals. I haven't really had any problems with shifting the GTO except for the CAGS which I bypassed this past weekend. It did take me a few days to get used to just because I've never owned a 6spd. The first couple times on the highway going from 4th to 5th in a hurry I hit REV. which scares ya for a quick second when you hear a slight grind. So, I think Reverse should be moved to the left side of the shift gate but other than that no complaints. Haven't missed a shift since the first week of owning the car.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

anyone who says they've never blown 2nd to 3rd in ANY performance car is a LIAR  

even had the Hurst in my SS Camaro and every once in a while that demon of the blown shift would rear her ugly head :shutme


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

When I compare the shifting in the GTO to my 92 Talon Tsi, the GTO is 100 times better. I missed 1st to 2nd in that damn thing so many times when I was in a hurry. I haven't had that problem with the goat at all 
I can't remember missing 2nd to 3rd ever, its easy push up and the shifter just kind of falls into 3rd, atleast in my opinion


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

I used to have a Z06 and I think the gearing for it and the GTO are the same as the RPM's at 80MPH are identical. The '99 C5 that I used to own had higher gearing as the RPM's at 80MPH were 400 less than the GTO or the Z06.


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

My major promblem is when the car forces you to shift from 1 to 4. I live in a town were traffic is bumper to bumper.I try to keep the rpms up, but still it forces me to grind into forth, because I am trying to get into second.I do know the shiffting gets easier with use.I had promblems geting into reverse
for about the first 200 miles.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Joey Waid said:


> My major promblem is when the car forces you to shift from 1 to 4. I live in a town were traffic is bumper to bumper.I try to keep the rpms up, but still it forces me to grind into forth, because I am trying to get into second.I do know the shiffting gets easier with use.I had promblems geting into reverse
> for about the first 200 miles.


You need one of these.

http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=PFYC&Product_Code=VT6001&Product_Count=2&Category_Code=GTOTHER


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

Do you think it will void my warranty I talked to my dealership today, they said any mods to engine will void my warranty. I am not like alot of people
on this site who can afford to pay for non covered cars.I want to do it bad because I hate the 1 to 4 crap. THANKS.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Joey Waid said:


> Do you think it will void my warranty I talked to my dealership today, they said any mods to engine will void my warranty. I am not like alot of people
> on this site who can afford to pay for non covered cars.I want to do it bad because I hate the 1 to 4 crap. THANKS.


I can't see how this mod would affect your warranty. However, it only takes a few minutes to install and takes the same amount to uninstall. If you had a problem of some type, you could easily put it back to stock.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

the 1->4 eliminator mod or CAGS can be found on LS1.com also. You can by the resistor at Radio Shack and do the mod for under $10 or you can buy part from PFYC.com for about $5 to $10 more. The choice is yours, and doesn't void the warranty. GM put this on the car to get past emissions standards. Apparently this has been on all M6 F-body's since the early 90's and even on Vipers.


----------



## Silver04 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll do radioshack. Do we know what value and wattage the resistor is?


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

I read somewhere that it was 2200 ohm and 1/2 watt.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I've been test driving GTOs this weekend at different dealers. Helps me see how consistent the cars are - which they are. The shifter is a couple of inches to the right and forward of the shifter in my 99 Z-28. I actually had to over extend my arm to reach 3rd and 5th. One technique I've been taught is when shifting from 3-4 or 5-6, you must ensure you are shifting with the palm of your hand on your side of the shifter. This is the insurance you need that you are not going to hit 2nd or 4th - bad news if your close or at red-line when you shift. I can send you a .jpg if my description is confusing. Couldn't figure how to insert in this post

Does anyone know of a shifter kit that moves the shift knob closer to the driver?


----------

